# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Забвение

## Александр 2

Позвольте сказать Вам спасибо,Враджендра Кумар прабху,за Ваши лекции.А сколько еще мною не прослушанных  Ваших лекции..

"Я нахожусь в сердце каждого живого существа,от Меня исходит память,знание и забвение."
О каком забвении здесь говорится? Джива забывает что ана джива,или тонкое тело забывает свои прошлые жизни,или в концы концов,живое существо забывает чтото из своего каждодневного бытия?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Забвение - очень важная функция, т.к. она помогает двигаться вперед без отягощения памятью прошлого. Если бы мы помнили все свои прошлые жизни, мы бы постоянно находились в этом ретроспективном просмотре и не могли бы сосредоточиться на настоящем и будущем. Поэтому Кришна милостиво дает нам забвение всего ненужного и отжитого. Он оставляет нам только совокупный опыт, который мы вынесли из прошлого, чтобы мы могли избегать ошибок. 
В целом, забвение может проявляться в разных формах, в зависимости от цели нашей жизни.если мы хотим наслаждаться в этом мире, Кришна дает нам забвение о нашей духовной природе. Но если мы хотим духовно развиваться, Он помогает нам забыть материальную жизнь.

----------

